

The results of being on page 1 of Hacker News - strwbrry
http://www.scottsbarlow.com/the-results-of-being-on-page-1-hacker-news/

======
AndrewKemendo
Didn't we just do this and in more depth, a few months ago?[1]

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6577524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6577524)

~~~
strwbrry
Thanks. Now we've done it again

------
alttab
Wow, goes to show how much hacker news has grown. I had a blog post hit #1
back in November of 2009 and I only managed 5k uniques for the whole month.

~~~
gkoberger
Don't forget that all front page links aren't created equal. Some topics are
more niche (and get ~20 upvotes from the 20 hackers passionate about it),
while others have wider appeal (even with the same number of upvotes).

------
cagenut
what fascinates me about these numbers is how minuscule they are compared to
how big hackernews is in my brain.

for frame of reference (and because they show the number), this post halfway
down the gawker homepage about the weather has 2x the UVs:
[http://gawker.com/dont-go-outside-today-1494505785](http://gawker.com/dont-
go-outside-today-1494505785)

~~~
strwbrry
Thanks this is interesting. For me I am new to owning. Blog and using HN so
thought it was interesting

